# صلاة  لــعــيــد ميلاد   يسوع المسيح



## كلدانية (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بشفاه جمدتها الثلوج،
بصراخ ودموع من وسط عذاب اليأس،
نطير إلى مذودك المغطى بالقش،
أيها الطفل الإلهى.
اقبل تضرعنا وصلواتنا،
اقبل شوقنا وعزائمنا،
اقبل تضحية الأبطال،
اقبل دموع أحبائنا وتنهدهم وهمومهم.
احفظنا جميعاً حتى يبزغ الفجر.
امنح بركاتك السمائية للذين ماتوا فى أرض غريبة من الجوع والتعب.
من أجل كرامة أمك القديسة وكل قديسيك
اشفق على كل من نحب وعلى كل أمتنا.
بقلب مكمد بالحزن أتوسل إليك،
قصر أيام محنتنا.
إن أردت ذبيحة فخذها منى،
لكن امنحنى شجاعة وقوة الشهداء .
امين
 



​


----------



## DODY2010 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

امنح بركاتك السمائية للذين ماتوا فى أرض غريبة من الجوع والتعب.
من أجل كرامة أمك القديسة وكل قديسيك
اشفق على كل من نحب وعلى كل أمتنا.
بقلب مكمد بالحزن أتوسل إليك،
قصر أيام محنتنا.
إن أردت ذبيحة فخذها منى،
لكن امنحنى شجاعة وقوة الشهداء .
امين


----------



## كلدانية (22 ديسمبر 2010)

dody2010 قال:


> امنح بركاتك السمائية للذين ماتوا فى أرض غريبة من الجوع والتعب.
> من أجل كرامة أمك القديسة وكل قديسيك
> اشفق على كل من نحب وعلى كل أمتنا.
> بقلب مكمد بالحزن أتوسل إليك،
> ...


 
dody
  مرسي لمروورك​


----------



## MAJI (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراخ ودموع من وسط عذاب اليأس،
نطير إلى مذودك المغطى بالقش،
أيها الطفل الإلهى.
امين
صلاة من قلب جريح
جئت يايسوع لتريحنا نحن المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال
شكرا كلدانية
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## المســ ابن ــيح (23 ديسمبر 2010)

اشفق على كل من نحب وعلى كل أمتنا.
بقلب مكمد بالحزن أتوسل إليك،


*اميــــن*

*شـكرا لكـ*

*يســـوع يبارككـ*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بركاتك لكل المؤمنين بك


----------



## smith717 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*Happy New Year 2011!*

Happy New Year 2011!power and balance power balance power balance wholesalecheap power balancepower balance for sale


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

maji قال:


> بصراخ ودموع من وسط عذاب اليأس،
> نطير إلى مذودك المغطى بالقش،
> أيها الطفل الإلهى.
> امين
> ...


 ويبارك حياتك
شكراا لمروورك الجميل​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

المســ ابن ــيح قال:


> اشفق على كل من نحب وعلى كل أمتنا.
> بقلب مكمد بالحزن أتوسل إليك،
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

saed_sad25 قال:


> بركاتك لكل المؤمنين بك


 شكراا لمرورك ​


----------



## كلدانية (2 يناير 2011)

*رد: Happy New Year 2011!*



smith717 قال:


> happy new year 2011!power and balancepower balance power balance wholesalecheap power balancepower balance for sale


 نورت الموضوع
شكرااا لك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الرائعه
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (17 فبراير 2011)

​


----------

